# Breakfast Fatty



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 9, 2018)

I’m going to try smoking a fatty on Saturday morning. I want to make it breakfast style. I would like to include hash browns in the stuffing. For those of you who have tried it before do you pre cook the hash browns in a pan or do you put the shredded potatoes in raw? I’m going to use cheddar, soft boiled eggs, and the hash browns to stuff it. The sausage will be pork breakfast and then there will be a bacon weave. I believe I’m going to use some sweet rub on the inside of the sausage and a bit more on the outside of the bacon weave. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you might have.

George


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 9, 2018)

I would definitely precook the hash browns. Even then I'm not sure they'll stay crispy. Softboiled egg, hmm may be hard to keep the yoke intact during the rolling process. Good luck let us know.

Chris


----------



## jp61 (Mar 9, 2018)

I've seen people put the hash browns in raw, I have never done that so can't comment on results. I've always precooked them about half done or so thinking they'll finish inside the fatty. :D I won't be making a breakfast fatty anytime soon but the next one the hash browns will be fully cooked and crispy before rolling, just for taste. I'm pretty sure they will not stay crispy inside the fatty. Good luck, have fun and enjoy!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2018)

I was a bit too ambitious with the fillings. I tried to use four eggs and it was just a tiny bit too much for the sausage to close around. I also sliced block cheddar instead of using shredded. I had to remove an egg. So the sausage roll is chilling overnight. I will wrap it in the bacon weave in the morning just before it hits the smoker. I blew my chance to take before pics. I will take a shot when I’m applying the weave and after it’s done. 

George


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2018)

My first bacon weave. I decided to go on a diagonal to get better edge coverage. It seemed pretty good and I was able to get that fourth egg back into the fatty. I decided to dust a bit with a sweet rub. It’s raining a bit. Everything is going well so far though.

George


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2018)

I just took this bad boy off of the smoker at 165. I am going to let it rest for twenty minutes then...

George


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh my, this was delicious!


----------



## dee envy (Mar 10, 2018)

Man, That looks delicious!!
I Gotta try one of those.
I have never tried a fatty before, but this is one I would like to.


----------



## Smoke23 (Mar 10, 2018)

That looks great!!! I’m sure it tastes fantastic. Great job!!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2018)

It was much easier than I have envisioned. The big difference I will make next time is that I will use shredded cheddar and I will just make the hash browns separately. I thought the flavor of the potatoes got a little lost. All right n all a very tasty treat indeed!

George


----------



## Lwhkb (Mar 13, 2018)

looks great! love the idea of the soft boiled eggs.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 13, 2018)

That looks great, Nice fattie!!!! Like...


----------

